# I'm proud of my Harbor Freight tools!



## Cmmarshall (Apr 27, 2016)

I see a lot of disdain on this site for harbor freight and their discount tools. But I have to say, my lathe, drill press, belt and disc sander combo, bench grinder and countless small tools have not only saved me tons of money, but they work flawlessly and many have for years now. I understand some people get a bad apple on occasion, but it isn't just a HF issue. I have bought brand name, well respected tools that have failed within days of purchase and had to send them back. 

Take the 10 x 18 lathe I purchased into account. MT 2, variable speed, belt driven, plenty of horsepower, perfect out of the box, centers lines up and I have never had to adjust or repair a thing. (Also, compare to the Excelsior lathe, I think you will find it is the EXACT same lathe). 

My drill press works perfect every time, small tools never have failed, bench grinder I've had for years never has let me down and the list goes on. 

I'm just saying, some of us don't have thousands of dollars to spend on tools, though I assure you we wish we did. But if I did, I would still bargain hunt, compare and purchase the tool with the most bang for my buck. Regardless of the brand name. 

Just keep in mind when you call tools junk, that just because you wouldn't own it doesn't mean the next guy can't make gorgeous pens, top notch bowls, flawless spindles and plenty of other high quality pieces with it. 

I have saved thousands in tools buying low priced, quality products. Thousands I have undoubtedly spent buying materials to play with.  Ha.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 27, 2016)

Very happy for you and enjoy your tools. Hope you continued success with them and many beautiful projects come out of your shop. With tool companies changing so much these days and being bought up and basically under a few flagship companies it is hard to say who makes what any more. Many times you are buying the name but they can be made out of the same factory as others. But there will always be a difference in quality of a well made tool as opposed to a cheaper knock off. Common sense tells you this. Not saying that fine furniture can't be made with cheap tools. Heck you can make them with hand tools. Also if you are using your tools every day and pushing them a good quality tool will always outshine a cheap knock off. But for the occasional hobby worker they could work out just fine. 

To me it is the person using those tools and having the knowledge to know their limits and uses that makes a shop successful and safe. Taking care of your tools and checking to make sure they are in good working order is something that you should do no matter what tool it is.

Good luck with your toys (ah tools):biggrin:


----------



## Cmmarshall (Apr 27, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Very happy for you and enjoy your tools. Hope you continued success with them and many beautiful projects come out of your shop. With tool companies changing so much these days and being bought up and basically under a few flagship companies it is hard to say who makes what any more. Many times you are buying the name but they can be made out of the same factory as others. But there will always be a difference in quality of a well made tool as opposed to a cheaper knock off. Common sense tells you this. Not saying that fine furniture can't be made with cheap tools. Heck you can make them with hand tools. Also if you are using your tools every day and pushing them a good quality tool will always outshine a cheap knock off. But for the occasional hobby worker they could work out just fine.
> 
> To me it is the person using those tools and having the knowledge to know their limits and uses that makes a shop successful and safe. Taking care of your tools and checking to make sure they are in good working order is something that you should do no matter what tool it is.
> 
> Good luck with your toys (ah tools):biggrin:



I agree, but only to a certain extent. "Cheap" tools in this case is referring to price. I have researched the heck of this lathe before I purchased it. Replacement parts are exactly the same as part on the excelsior lathe, and the excelsior bed extender is a direct fit for the central machinery tool. Also, the Jet 1014 has the same design and many of the exact same parts on it. Other than the nice variable speed dial anyway. The inner workings are the same, the guys at wood craft and Rockler were surprised when I showed them pics of my lathes insides and compared them to their floor models.  Exactly the same!  

I would take a guess the parts are all manufactured at the same place, and labeled and painted differently for different companies. Generic corn comes from the same fields as del monte.  But costs 1/4 or the price. The corn doesn't suffer in quality.  Lol.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 27, 2016)

I agree that HF makes some very good products that provide excellent "bang for the buck" - a phrase I usually have a disdain for because it implies the money is more important than the job. I personally want tools that get the job done with ease and precision, whether it cost a lot or a little.

I had to put up a temporary fence a coupe of weeks ago and needed to cut several metal posts. The HF metal cutting hand held bandsaw did in one minute what it would have taken me 20 to 30 minutes to do by hand with a hack saw. I know that the HF metal cutting BS will not hold a candle to a Milwaukee, but for the need I had, the HF was excellent. I have numerous calipers from HF as well as their punch tools and others.

OTOH, there are some tools that just don't cut it. I would not touch their carbide circular saw blades and do not use their bandsaw blades. I bought an HF portable miter saw stand and it was more of a problem to set up and use every time than just putting the saw on a table. It was a pain. Alignment/adjustment was a pain. If I didn't mind 1/8" and 1/16" off between the first and last cuts, it would work. I put up with the horrible set up ritual for about 2 years and then I was glad to spend more than double the price for something that worked better. I ended up getting a Bosch Gravity-Rise. HUGE difference in set up - and reliability for precision cuts. A few years ago, I bought a HF 15 lb anvil to do some flattening of small pieces of brass and other thin metals. The metal anvil was too soft. Every blow (and they were not heavy blows) put dents in the anvil made it useless for doing the very thing it should have been able to do. 

I almost bought the HF Bandsaw about 10 years ago. It got good reviews from people on another forum but it takes considerable upgrades to make it better than just "good". It depends on the accuracy, precision and reliability of maintaining the precision that one expects. For me, this is when I go to non-HF tools.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 27, 2016)

So you are hung-up on the word "CHEAP". Then OK inexpensive. Hope that works for you. :biggrin:

I can site you many examples of better quality as opposed to the HF version tools but I won't do that. I get your point and  I stated that it is very possible to do some fine work with tools bought from HF. Lowes and Home Depot sell low line inexpensive tools as well. Remember most of these tools are designed for the hobby or homemaker. Again good luck and lets see some exciting projects come out of that workshop and please share with us.


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a lot of HF tools, including my 12" variable speed, swing head lathe. I don't use it as much as my little ten inch, but it works flawlessly for me when I do.  And I LOVE my little HF pneumatic die grinder with a 2" sander disk. 

Where HF really shines for me is for tools that I don't need often, but are perfect for a specific task.  I love my little $17 palm buffer, for example.  I seldom use my HF pressure washer, but when I do need it, it does the job for a reasonable price.  I used a battery operated 4 gallon sprayer from HF for many years.  When it finally failed, I found they no longer carried it :crying:
I have a HF soda blaster that is great for cleaning the barbecue grill. 

I gave my HF drill press to the center for the blind and it works just fine down there.  (Husband bought me a Steel City 6.5" quill travel drill press for Valentine's day last year...he KNOWS his wife!)  My belt/disk sander is still cranking away after almost 5 years of use...but I DON'T buy belts from HF.  They are lapped instead of butt joined at the seam.


----------



## chet0213 (Apr 27, 2016)

I agree.  I first purchased the smaller HF lathe to get started and soon after was gifted a Nova Comet II.  I do love the Nova but for pen turning there was absolutely nothing wrong with the HF model.  That has since been turned into a dedicated buffing wheel and continues to serve its purpose well.  My advice is if someone is just getting into pen turning, the HF lathes will do great.  Only when you get hooked and want to move onto bowls and larger, harder materials will you want to go with something with a few more bells and whistles!


----------



## Cmmarshall (Apr 27, 2016)

I admit I haven't tried to turn a bowl yet. Turned candle sticks and the like with no issues though. My problem is the 4 jaw chicks are expensive.  Haven't bought one yet.


----------



## plantman (Apr 27, 2016)

To me, the craftsmanship is in the hands of the skilled craftsman himself not in the tools he or she are working with. Not more than a few hundred years ago there were not tool stores to pick or purchase tools !! The craftsman made his own tools out of what he had at hand, and in doing so, he made the best use out of what he had made. You can take the best tools made today and put them in the hands of an unskilled want-to-be crafts person, and they will not make a masterpiece the first time out. But, give them the knowledge of how to sharpen and use those tools, and goods things will be coming quickly. A good teacher is always a better value than the best tool !!  Jim  S


----------



## pianomanpj (Apr 27, 2016)

Cmmarshall said:


> I admit I haven't tried to turn a bowl yet. Turned candle sticks and the like with no issues though. My problem is the *4 jaw chicks* are expensive.  Haven't bought one yet.



Can't say I've met very many of those! :biggrin:


----------



## low_48 (Apr 27, 2016)

I know a guy that was proud of his Chevy Vega, before it melted to the ground with rust. I also knew a wonderfully skilled turner that only worked on a Shopsmith and tools made with black pipe handles. But I went through cheap, underpowered, low tolerance machines when I started 40 years ago. I MUCH prefer my Oneway 2436. Can't say pride comes into my equation, but the joy of a silent running 600 pound precision lathe brings a smile to my face.


----------



## LouCee (Apr 27, 2016)

pianomanpj said:


> Cmmarshall said:
> 
> 
> > I admit I haven't tried to turn a bowl yet. Turned candle sticks and the like with no issues though. My problem is the *4 jaw chicks* are expensive.  Haven't bought one yet.
> ...


 
Good catch, I hadn't noticed that. This thread was in need of a little humor. :biggrin:


----------



## MTViper (Apr 27, 2016)

I agree with Sharon.  The tools I buy depend a lot on how often I think I'll use them or how often I've used the tool I wore out and am replacing.  Several years ago, my mother-in-law saw a commercial and decided I needed a Fein Multimaster.  We both though that was a great idea until we saw the price.  I found a similar machine at HF on sale and got it for 10% of the cost of the Fein.  I've used it exactly 3 times in 4 years.  If I used it more, paying for the Fein name and quality would make sense, but not for the way I use it.

Steve


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 28, 2016)

MTViper said:


> I agree with Sharon.  The tools I buy depend a lot on how often I think I'll use them or how often I've used the tool I wore out and am replacing.  Several years ago, my mother-in-law saw a commercial and decided I needed a Fein Multimaster.  We both though that was a great idea until we saw the price.  I found a similar machine at HF on sale and got it for 10% of the cost of the Fein.  I've used it exactly 3 times in 4 years.  If I used it more, paying for the Fein name and quality would make sense, but not for the way I use it.
> 
> Steve




Funny you brought that tool up. I bought one many years ago and bought for the angle sander because at that time they did not have the multimaster blades. Now that they have come out with those blades it seems I find more and more ways to use that tool and it at one time was a seldom used tool and now it is a very good universal tool. I have a couple jobs outside that it will get used on soon. One of the best inventions they came up with when they made those blades for that tool. 


Let me throw this out at you all who are promoting the HF tools and do not get me wrong they can do the job, but if money was no object would you still buy HF tools???  Think about it before you answer. Then you will know why you buy them. You are not buying for quality, you are buying for price. 

If money was no object my shop would be filled with Festool tools hands down and I would have a One-Way lathe spinning my pens. Would have a Laguna bandsaw and maybe a Baileigh metal bandsaw, throw in a Sawstop cabinet saw and I can go on and on.  I wanted tools that would last a life time and I have to say I have done quite well. back in my day Delta a USA company made some of the best tools on the market and even today if you run into them at yard sales and craigs list they would be something you should look at before buying HF tools. 


I will give you a perfect example of quality over junk. Scrollsaws. something I know well. Many many brands of saws out there including HF. All will scroll wood and do the same thing as a RBI, Hegner, Excalliber or even a Dewalt. But if you use them on a regular basis you quickly realize quality does matter and you pay for that. As I said at the beginning the HF's and the Home Depots and Lowes of the world are designed for the hobbiest, and homeowner who use their tools on special occassions. People that make a living with their tools will opt for better quality.  


Not sure why we are debating HF tools but I will stick to my opinion too.


----------



## conandy (Apr 28, 2016)

The HF 12" x 36" lathe is what got me into turning.  Bought it so I could spend as little money as possible to learn to turn and to do one specific project.  That was before I knew how addicting turning would become.  It has served well for 2 or more years now.  This lathe is essentially identical (maybe less fit and finish, but same exact parts and castings) to the old Jet 12" x 36" lathe (variable speed via Reeves Drive) that sold for at least 3 times the cost.  I was literally "all in" for under $350 including a set of HF turning tools.  To date have made close to 75 pens on it, plus a half dozen other projects.  Even though I just bought a Jet 1221VS last week, the HF lathe will remain in service to be available for longer spindle turning  or outboard turning or any other needs. 

HF sells a lot of stuff that is junk, and some stuff that is a very good value.  Problem is that most of the time the only way to figure out which is which is by first hand experience.

You gotta give HF credit: their return policy is excellent.  And they can usually hunt down parts for almost everything they sell, and the parts are very reasonable.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 28, 2016)

HF may sell cheap tools - but at least you know what you're getting.  I have way too much experience buying tools that were 'supposed' to be good, only to find that they're 'cheaper' than the cheap tools from HF. 

I don't think brand names mean much in the modern world...

(except that I'm a huge fan of Milwaukee tools).


----------



## USN Jet Mech (Apr 28, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Funny you brought that tool up. I bought one many years ago and bought for the angle sander because at that time they did not have the multimaster blades. Now that they have come out with those blades it seems I find more and more ways to use that tool and it at one time was a seldom used tool and now it is a very good universal tool. I have a couple jobs outside that it will get used on soon. One of the best inventions they came up with when they made those blades for that tool.
> 
> 
> Let me throw this out at you all who are promoting the HF tools and do not get me wrong they can do the job, but if money was no object would you still buy HF tools???  Think about it before you answer. Then you will know why you buy them. You are not buying for quality, you are buying for price.
> ...



jttheclockman or anyone else, I am not trying to offend ANYONE, so please do not take this that way.

I am not ashamed to say that I shop at HF to save the money.  But, your statement, if money were no object, yes, I would be turning up my nose at the store.  Not in anyway saying you are doing that or anyone else for that matter, but I would.  Are HF tools comparable in quality and performance to a major professional brand, nope.  But, since I am a hobbyist, they suit me fine, of course until I hit the lottery, I'm okay with them.  But, before I buy them, I read about them online, good and bad reviews.  If money were no object, I would have the following:

Either a OneWay, Vicmarc, Robust or Nova lathe (maybe all three, since money is not an object I would have all three!)
SawStop 3HP cabinet saw
Oliver 5HP Dust collector
Oliver 10" Jointer
Oliver 16" Planer
Powermatic 25" Dual Drum Sander


Okay, I have/had the following HF tools

10x17 lathe - I have had zero problems with this little tool.  I have made my own carbide cutting tools and received a Nova chuck for Christmas (chuck is worth almost as much as the lathe, LOL).  Would recommend this for a beginner or as a dedicated buffing station.

2 HP dust collector - Again, zero problems. Added a thein separator to it, but other than that, it is as it was made.  So far, no issues, and would recommend it.

belt/disk sander - this I had a problem with, actually two of them.  I purchased this and shortly after using it the first time, realized that the belt portion of the sander wasn't truly flat.  attempted to fix it, but in the end returned it for a new one.  Nope, same issue, and went beck for the refund.  HUGE problem with this though, you basically need to disassemble the entire tool to change the belt.  Wouldn't recommend it.  Very hard to change the belts, and two back-to-back problems, I will not try again.

I wouldn't tempt fate with a carbide blade or router bit from HF.  I have never known anyone who has, and for my own safety, I would save my money and buy a more reputable brand.

Most of the items I now get from HF, nitrile gloves, 12" F style clamps, spring clamps, etc.  I do like the free things that I have gotten, scissors, magnetic trays, lights, etc.

Other tools that I own are my Laguna Fusion saw, Bosch router, Dewalt 7 1/4" saw.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 28, 2016)

David I will answer you because you used my name. Again I am not downgrading anyone because they buy from HF. heck I do it also. I have the 1 ton arbor press I use for watch parts and other items for pens  

1 Ton Arbor Press & Other Arbor Presses - Harbor Freight Tools It is crude but it works fine and was inexpensive, can't use the word cheap people get offended. For this purpose no reason for anything else.

Also bought a couple of these rolling tool cabinets to store my pen making equipment. Why because they were cheap and no need for anything expensive that is going to just sit there for the most part. But if I were to use them for storing tools I would never ever even think of using it for that. They do not work properly and are flimmsy. The drawers do not come out and if loaded I am afraid they would collapse. The sliding bearings are very rough. But again for what I want to use it for it is just fine. 

Rolling Tool Cabinet - 11 Drawer

Would I ever buy a tool with a motor on it from them absolutely not. But that is just me. As you have seen others have and have what they call good success with them. 

HF stores are popping up all over the place which makes it convient to go there for those hard to find or have to have it now tools. Have bought many tarps from them. To me they are good throw away items. Bought acid brushes, and other small items. 

I had mentioned this in another thread, the big tool stores are hard to find today. We had one but it closed because it could not compete with these type stores. I spent a ton of money with that store and hated to see it go. It was a family owned store. 

My point again is you are buying tools from HF for the price and not the quality and do not kid yourself. Will they work, yes because you use them so infrequent and there is no reason to invest in top of the line quality tools. I understand not everyone is fortunate enough to name their brand tools for their shop. I get it. So buy what you can afford but sometimes that means buying twice and the money you save is money you actually did not save. But for just getting started no problem. heck you may decide you do not like this.

But with that said I had seen too often people wanting to get into the scrollsawing hobby and went out and bought saws and they bought inexpensive saws, but did not find them pleasurable and got out quick. I think if they would have invested in a better quality saw they may have found more pleasure and enjoyment. 

Again enjoy your tools wherever you buy them. learn and understand any tool you do buy and work safe that is the bottom line with any tool. Any tool can hurt you. Have fun.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't pay much attention to the brand name on a tool, I'm more interested in the functionality of the tool.  So many companies have merged, or bought out one another, or else moved their production to third party manufacturers, that I no longer believe any brand name is relevant any more.

Back in the late '70 s I worked for a company that made telephone switching equipment... you could have whatever name you wanted on the cabinet, just let us know which roll of tape to use.... and you could get whatever color you wanted, as long as that color was white.... otherwise the insides were exactly the same.


----------



## Cmmarshall (Apr 28, 2016)

I agree that there are many tools at HF that I wouldn't touch. Regardless of the price, I would stay far away from many of their offerings. When I went searching out a lathe, I had $800 set aside for a lathe purchase. I was leaning towards jet being as most people I watched, knew and talked too were raving about it. I went to HF to get a belt sander (mine works like a charm, sorry others had a bad experience). I didn't even know they sold lathes. I saw the 3 they had, took pics of every part I could see or open, then went home. I hit up the web for pics of the jet's insides, the nova's and the excelsior ( because it was on sale at woodcraft or Rockler, can't recall which). I was shocked when 99% of the parts looked exactly the same. So I hit up YouTube for reviews and was impressed with what I saw. That solidified my decision to save hundreds. 

No, I'm not a pro, but I use my lathe 5 days a week for 2 to 4 hours a day. (Most days). I'm making pens, honey dippers, bench legs, candle sticks and anything else I can think of to hone my lathe skills. The tool has performed excellent in every application. Paint it dark blue and it is an excelsior, paint it white and it is almost a jet.  Lol. 

Oh, cheap doesn't "offend" me. HF sales lots of cheap junk. I may find issues when I try bowls, but I don't know yet. All I know is it turns material, doesn't bog down, doesn't lose power, has veriable speeds and turns on every time.  Isn't that pretty well all any lathe does?

Oh, and 4 jaw chicks are hard to find!   Hahaha


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 28, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> I will give you a perfect example of quality over junk. Scrollsaws. something I know well. Many many brands of saws out there including HF. All will scroll wood and do the same thing as a RBI, Hegner, Excalliber or even a Dewalt.


 
Hey John, just out of curiosity, which one (or possibly more than one) of the four scroll saws do you have?


----------



## leehljp (Apr 28, 2016)

I have watched this discussion on other boards over the past 10 years or so. I have read from some who keep up with the manufacturing process that the manufacturers often make name brand tools and put fine finishes on them. They also make the same tool with less fine finish, and they are sold under another company or two's names. And then there are a few companies like HF that buy the tools with sharp edges or casting flows are left on. Especially Finish and even some tolerances are different. This is the HF tool quality.

I have an HF Spindle Sander, purchased about 5 years ago. The belt broke one evening last year. Not being able to order one at that moment (it was night, customer service was closed), I looked online for a replacement spindle sander and saw the same looking model under Grizzly. My daughter lived in Springfield, MO area and my wife was there visiting our daughter. I checked online, Grizzly Springfield had the belt part, and I ordered it to be picked up the next day by LOML. Same model and same parts. 

That said, I am disappointed at the HF prices that are going up and up and up. I bought a 3 gal pancake air compressor about 4 years ago when it was $32 not on sale. ON sale it was about $28. I also bought a 6 gal air compressor which was less than $50 and on sale for $39 back then. Now that same one is $129.I still use that 6 gal compressor when I need to go help someone. The 3 gal was given to my daughter and she still has it and uses it.

HF Prices are going up and up more so than other companies IMO, and exclusions are listed on coupons that were not there 4 and 5 years ago. With HF's constant price increases, they are comparable to Northern Tools (NT) on many items. I am going to NT more often now, and getting heavier duty items.

Edit in: I notice that Moke and John T both mentioned the Fein. I bought one back when before their patient protection ended. I used the heck of out it! I also bought a new one 3 years ago and I have never looked back at the price. I loved cordless tools - if they work. I never give the cord a second thought on the Fein! It is long. The Fein is absolutely great. My mom wanted the old tile removed in a bathroom and wanted me to do the remodeling. She did NOT want dust. The Fein did everything without a problem. Dust was kept to a minimum. I did not have to fight the tool to do the work. I gave my old one to a relative to help with some work and bought me a new one. There are things that I will buy at HF and there are things that I won't touch. I hate having to fight with a tool to get the work done! The Fein does the work, I just guide it!


----------



## moke (Apr 28, 2016)

I guess I'll throw my .02 in.  I shop at HF and have bought a lot there in the past with good and bad experiences.  Like John T I rarely buy anything with a power cord.  As previously mentioned I did buy a Fein multimaster, but I have a building for my business and I bought the HF multi tool for it.  I must say, if my only experience was with the HF version, I wouldn't use it much either......the comparison is beyond explanation.  I use the Fein in my shop all the time, and for things I could dream of....the HF at my business...only when I have to.

I have the HF large drill bit set, their hammers are great, their F style clamps are awesome, air tools, wheels and tires for lawn equip....on and on.  I like to shop there...I will NEVER buy any sandpaper there again though.
As far as large or standing tools, I first have to qualify I am 59 years old, with no children, two jobs and my wife is a success in hospital administration, so while I am not wealthy by any stretch I can afford a few luxuries.  Recently, I bought a Laguana Revo 18/36 lathe, which for those of you that are not familar with it is beating up the powermatics in comparisons....I have a 3hp Sawstop, and a large jet BS, just to name a few and I have to tell you, until you use the finer tools you can not appreciate the quality that they offer.   MAKE NO MISTAKE.... I am not condemning any other tools HF or others.....I started there...what I am saying is that there is a difference, don't kid yourself.  I started with what I called "C" tools...used...then worked my way, tool by tool to what I consider "A" tools.  And I still have not replaced all the "C" tools yet....and some I doubt I ever will.  

Now, the quality of your tools in most cases do not reflect the quality of your work....it just, in a lot of cases just makes it easier, and maybe with less complications or frustrations.  While I never judge or like people who do I am just offering my opinion from my experience......and oh, if I had all my tools to trade for a couple of kids....i wouldn't even think twice....kids are a blessing from God that weren't in his plan for my wife and I.  Of course, tools don't talk back, or give you a hard time...never mind...I'm good with the tools....
Mike


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 28, 2016)

D.Oliver said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I will give you a perfect example of quality over junk. Scrollsaws. something I know well. Many many brands of saws out there including HF. All will scroll wood and do the same thing as a RBI, Hegner, Excalliber or even a Dewalt.
> ...




Hello Derek 

Scroll saws, there is a world of difference when you get to the mid range priced and the higher end priced saw as opposed  to the low end saws. Huge differences.

In my collection I have a 18" Hegner multimax, A Dewalt 20"  (original Type1), an RBI 220 and an RBI 226. The 226 is the largest  and the RBI 220 is my go to saw. Love that saw. All excellent saws

Not sure if you can see them well but here is 3 of my babies. The Dewalt sits in another corner.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 28, 2016)

Hank I did not know about the price increases over time. Maybe because I just do not shop there often enough and the things I buy are expendables. Interesting.

As mentioned there are some tools that jump out as quality tools and when you use them it is so obvious. The fit and finish and accuracy and ease of use mean so much to me. I buy a tool I am hoping it is for life and not have to worry about buying another. When I was equipping my shop, I took my time and saved for the next big purchase and did the research. It did not happen over night and I am still buying tools. The old adage you can never have enough tools is a motto I live by


----------



## Takari (Apr 28, 2016)

As mentioned, it comes down to how and how much you use it.  18 years ago my wife bought an elliptical exercise machine from Sears.  After it broke down for the 5th or 6th time durning the warranty period they gave us our money back.  We went to buy another one and upon hearing our story the salesperson at Sears asked how often she used the machine.  Answer: 2 hours a day.  He said that they didn't sell a machine that could hold up to that use. : )  We ended up at a specialty store buying a machine that was made for health clubs.  It cost a small fortune but it's sitting right behind me, still running to this day, still used all the time.

So... I like really my HF mini lathe but with regular use it breaks down.  (The good news is that all of the parts are available. Apparently there is only one maker of mini lathes.)


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 28, 2016)

TakariMooshi said:


> As mentioned, it comes down to how and how much you use it.  18 years ago my wife bought an elliptical exercise machine from Sears.  After it broke down for the 5th or 6th time durning the warranty period they gave us our money back.  We went to buy another one and upon hearing our story the salesperson at Sears asked how often she used the machine.  Answer: 2 hours a day.  He said that they didn't sell a machine that could hold up to that use. : )  We ended up at a specialty store buying a machine that was made for health clubs.  It cost a small fortune but it's sitting right behind me, still running to this day, still used all the time.
> 
> So... I like really my HF mini lathe but with regular use it breaks down.  (The good news is that all of the parts are available. Apparently there is only one maker of mini lathes.)



I have a JET1442 that I've had for over 8 years and use it regularly... maybe 5 days out of 7, usually about 5-6 hours per day.... with regular use it breaks down... I've replaced all of the pulleys - twice, all of the bearings - at least 3 times, about 10 belts, the spindle shaft twice, the tail stock locking mechanism once, the tail stock quill bolt once, and the harp on the spindle once.... 

As I said in earlier post, not concerned with brand names so much as with functionality... I think anything mechanical will fail once in a while with regular use.


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 29, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...


 
Thanks John.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 29, 2016)

So many name brands are actually Chinese, Mexico, or other country made that it is hard to decide what to buy sometimes.  I personally like HF lathes and milling machines over Encourage which is basic Chinese made in same factories.  The HF is not as expensive as the Enco.  Deburring, cleanup, tune up and some mods may be necessary to obtain the precision you want.  By then,you have a dependable piece of equipment at still less cost.

These are my own thoughts on my bigger purchases from HF.


----------



## RedBeard (Apr 29, 2016)

I admit to being one of those people that almost immediately dismissed Harbor Freight when shopping for tools. In my professional life quality tools were a must and I had heard way too many HF horror stories.

When I got into woodworking people were raving about HF's dust collector. At the price point there wasn't anything available that could touch it. I took a chance on it and it panned out beautifully. This also served as a 'gateway' tool into some of the known gems at Harbor Freight. 

When I decided to branch out into pen turning I did an insane amount of research about lathes. I didn't want to break the bank by investing in a tool that I may or may not use as much as some of my other woodworking equipment. I noticed how some of their lathes were simply repainted, rebranded versions that others were selling for as much as double. I ended up testing the turning waters with the small variable speed lathe and with the ever plentiful 20% coupon I paid less than $100 out the door. A year and a half later and it's still working same as the day I first put it in the shop. I've put no money into it and I've probably pushed it's limits a time or two. I have no misconceptions about Harbor Freight and know to steer clear of a lot of their inventory but I also no longer turn my nose up at them at the mere mention of their name.


----------



## low_48 (Apr 29, 2016)

leehljp said:


> I have watched this discussion on other boards over the past 10 years or so. I have read from some who keep up with the manufacturing process that the manufacturers often make name brand tools and put fine finishes on them. They also make the same tool with less fine finish, and they are sold under another company or two's names. And then there are a few companies like HF that buy the tools with sharp edges or casting flows are left on. Especially Finish and even some tolerances are different. This is the HF tool quality.
> 
> I have an HF Spindle Sander, purchased about 5 years ago. The belt broke one evening last year. Not being able to order one at that moment (it was night, customer service was closed), I looked online for a replacement spindle sander and saw the same looking model under Grizzly. My daughter lived in Springfield, MO area and my wife was there visiting our daughter. I checked online, Grizzly Springfield had the belt part, and I ordered it to be picked up the next day by LOML. Same model and same parts.
> 
> ...



Harbor Freight prices have to go up to support the lifestyle of the son who did a hostile takeover of the business. That's a pretty ugly read if you do some internet searching. Family backstabbing, senior staff released, giant yachts and multiple homes bought, etc.....


----------

